
How to Evaluate PaaS Services - thmslee
http://www.timecockpit.com/blog/2016/12/30/How-to-Evaluate-PaaS-Services
======
mooreds
Interesting that the focus seems to be Azure rather than AWS, but good points
all the same. My only addition: always always prototype before integrating a
PaaS solution--there is just too much that documentation can't tell you.

